
Show HN: We made a Tesseract Python wrapper using pybind11 (not the CLI) - s_Hogg
https://pypi.org/project/pysseract/
======
s_Hogg
We made this because of how much we drool over the python opencv package
(cv2), but we didn't want to write as much c++ (here's the relevant file in
opencv:
[https://github.com/opencv/opencv/blob/master/modules/python/...](https://github.com/opencv/opencv/blob/master/modules/python/src2/cv2.cpp)).
The existing Tesseract wrappers in python are (to our knowledge), all CLI-
based which puts a limit on what you can do with them and also potentially
makes debugging and maintaining your code harder. Into that gap comes pybind11
and our wrapper, pysseract.

We think pysseract covers just about all the bases in terms of core
functionality and are really proud to make it open to the world, so we hope
you like it! If you have any comments, suggestions or pull requests, we're
more than happy to chat.

------
manls
Honest feedback. In the link you start off directly by describing it as "a
Python binding to Tesseract API". It would help if you can briefly explain in
the first few lines what Tesseract API is and what it is useful for. It would
help someone new to this area not only appreciate what your project is but
also what the background to your project is.

Apart from that, great job making something new and then publishing it on PyPI
to share with the community.

~~~
s_Hogg
Thanks very much for this comment, I will make that change today!

------
anentropic
Good work! I have to point out that the name kind of reads as "pisser-act"
though, which sounds funny in English in case you weren't aware :)

~~~
s_Hogg
Sure does :)

